# GCCF Magazine



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the GCCF magazine? It comes out on 22nd August.

Thanks


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I think there was a lot of confusion about this last year - suggest you contact GCCF and they should be able to advise. It is their official method of communication/publication.

You can find GCCF on this link and they can be contacted by email or phone Tel: +44 (0)1278 427575


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

go to Our Cats Newspaper - Pedigree cat shows, feline news, cat breeders, cat clubs, books, show results, catshow reports and subscribe.. details of how are on there. it's gone up alot in price now. i'm gonna hold off and see how it goes before i order, or, i may just order the online only one for 6 months. it's £30. for the magazine for 6 months it's £55 big price difference really.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> go to Our Cats Newspaper - Pedigree cat shows, feline news, cat breeders, cat clubs, books, show results, catshow reports and subscribe.. details of how are on there. it's gone up alot in price now. i'm gonna hold off and see how it goes before i order, or, i may just order the online only one for 6 months. it's £30. for the magazine for 6 months it's £55 big price difference really.


So is Our Cats another GCCF website?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no, the website is done by the our cats people. also some newsagents can order copies if you wanted just 1.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to order it from WHSmiths if I only want one copy, but they ask you for a deposit, which is fair enough


----------

